# How often does your Golden bark? When do they?



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

I kind of want to ask this because my Sandy has barked only a couple of times. She is 5 1/2 months old and it always surprises me when she does it because it is very rare for her. She growls friendly when we play tug, but other than that she is a very very quiet dog. 
I tell people that she doesn't bark and either they don't believe me or are very surprised. 
How about your Golden? Are they quiet like mine or does something trigger them?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nyrgirl35 (Sep 3, 2012)

My golden that past in her 10 years of life I could probably count on 1 hand how many times she barked. The couple of times I remember was when she was playing and was excited and let out a bark and it almost seemed like she surprised herself lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't remember Brooks barking much when he was a puppy (maybe some at the vacuum cleaner, or at about 4-6 months when he saw some outdoor decorations on someone's lawn and it scared him).
However, he was boarded when he was about 20 months old with some farm dogs who did territorial barking along their fence line and when he came home, he began doing the same barking along our property line (in the evenings when he would go out for the last time before bed).


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla will bark if trying to engage Jesse in play because it frustrates her that 15 year old Jesse rebuffs every effort Tayla makes towards here. That is about it. She never barks at the doorbell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max will bark at the door bell, or if someone knocks, or if he hears something going on near the backyard. Otherwise, he is pretty quiet. Do not remember how much he barked when he was a puppy.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly barks when she is trying to get another dog to play. She barks at my BF the same way when he gets her riled up (she thinks he's a dog). When she is frightened she will also bark. So there is a trigger for when she barks. In her normal state she is very quiet.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Every time a squirrel farts in the woods. 

Okay, maybe not EVERY time, but it sure seems like it sometimes. Now that the leaves are off the trees, Max finds it necessary to let me know every time one of the neighbors comes home, a deer walks by, a squirrel wanders past, a fox is in the driveway........oh, the joys of country living!


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

Rain barks ALL THE TIME. I always tell people our Chihuahua taught her to bark...She barks at people walking pass (all the time) the house she barks at squirrels, she barks at people with hats and things she's afraid of. Oh and she barks when shes in the yard


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

We had many breeds when I was growing up. Yorkshire Terriers, A Beagle, a Cocker Spaniel, mutts, and even a Great Dane. We lived in the country so anybody or any car coming up the drive would be greeted with barking.
So I was surprised that Sandy never barks. But we have our own business in the house so it is always busy here. I guess since she grew up with all of this, it doesn't phase her in the least.
Kind of happy it is somewhat normal for her to be quiet.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Jasper barks at anything and everything, can you drive you stir crazy sometimes, especially as we live in a fairly busy building! You would have thought he would be used to the noises he hears but he still has to bark everytime he hears a door go, voices, wind, absolutely nothing in particular, its a wonder im not mad :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: ......


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I now have to revise my post. Tayla started barking like a German Shepherd this morning. Scared me as I thought someone was at the door. No my brave girl was barking at a Santa wreath I hung last night. Guess Santa's head scared her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Bertie growls like a little gremlin when he's playing by himself. <- I keep meaning to set up my video camera because it's so blinkdydinky adorable!!!!! :smooch:

But he's probably barked only once? Of that.

Jacks will bark if he wants something or worked up (I shut the door to train Bertie), but otherwise is also a very quiet dog. Like Bertie he went several months with us his first year before he actually barked.

Arthur is a collie. Goldens retrieve. Collies bark.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito pretty much never barks. He's 5, I can count the number of times he's barked on one hand.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

King & Rowdy (both deceased) rarely barked and when they did, there was something to be concerned about.

Casey (11 3/4) occassionally barks when he wants something and he is outside(typically in the dog yard), but has a deeper bark when alerting me to something that needs my attention.

Faelan is 5 now and I can probably count the times he has barked on 1 hand. Always something to pay attention to when he barks.

Towhee (4) used to bark a lot, but is finally quieting down unless she is outside and wants something - specifically in the dog yard.

Brady (4 months) is finally learning that quiet is good, but still barks way too much when he sees me, when he is harassing one of the other dogs for their toys etc. He is learning that barking does not gain him much but it seems a slow process! The exception being a chirp by the back door earns him outside time to do his stuff.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Lola is the my first Golden and the first dog I have ever owned that just rarely if EVER barks! Occationally she will bark if out in the back yard by herself-- when I hear it--- is seems so strange! She never barks when the doorbell rings or there is a knock at the door. She never goes crazy when the UPS truck drives to the house( my other dogs went NUTS:bowl. It is such a pleasure to have a quiet peaceful dog! I would not want it any other way! The only sound she makes is her "happy" sound. Toy in mouth and a grunting sound while wagging her tail. She only makes it IF a toy is in mouth.
I forgot to add that Lola does "woof" when she wants to go potty or outside. She goes downstairs to the basement door to the backyard and expects us to hear her so she woofs....


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Mercy barks while she is outside at strangers in the distance. She also barks in her crate to be let out early in the morning or in the middle of the night.:yuck:


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Maggie barks when she sees people outside our house or when someone is coming up to the door. She will also bark at her big brother when she is trying to get him to play or if she wants his spot...she is bossy and likes to have her way. Just like her Mama haha =)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

*So a question about barking( or not barking):::* Is it a learned thing- or genetic thing whether a dog is a barker or not.? It appears reading though these posts that most Goldens do not bark much at all.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

my two bark whenever someone walks by the house (only if they notice though really lol), they also bark at the door bell and at the squirrels who run by our yard. I don't remember both of them barking much when they were younger. and I swear my husky taught them haha she barks at almost everything and does her usual husky howl whenever my two are wrestling around with each other lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

Levi is odd he doesn't bark a lot but every once in a while he barks when someone comes to the door but when I tell him to stop he does. He also barks randomly at stuff in the back yard and sometimes at another room at some invisible thing I'm trying to fix that because he won't come when he's doing it and I don't want to disturb the neighbors.


----------



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

My guy barks when he wants attention from humans or dogs. its a very loud intimidating bark so its hard to ignore but we try to in order to teach him its not the way to get attention. When something is alarming to him he gives a low but deep and serious growl. He's one and kinda nutty :


----------



## ArcticCat (Dec 1, 2012)

One of mine barks all the time. But won't bark to come in or out. Scratches.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I can count the number of times Chester has barked. Ive always wondered if that was normal but thanks to you I don't have to question it anymore lol. He's a very quiet pup sometimes too quiet but that's when he's up to no good lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

newport said:


> *So a question about barking( or not barking):::* Is it a learned thing- or genetic thing whether a dog is a barker or not.? It appears reading though these posts that most Goldens do not bark much at all.


I was talking to my dad who said our Great Dane never barked because he had all the other do that for him.  That was a long time ago, I do remember the smaller dogs barked all the time.
After reading through these posts, it seems that the Goldens who bark are not the only dog in the house. It may be something they have to learn. I do think Sandy surprised herself the few times she has barked. Almost like she didn't know she could. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sierra is normally quiet at home, barks at the dog park sometimes.
Lance, I think likes to hear himself, he barks at me, when he's unhappy with Sierra, when he wants a drink from the tub faucet,when he thinks it peanut butter time...etc.
I do think his former owner encouraged the barking though.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Mbottema said:


> I was talking to my dad who said our Great Dane never barked because he had all the other do that for him.  That was a long time ago, I do remember the smaller dogs barked all the time.
> After reading through these posts, it seems that the Goldens who bark are not the only dog in the house. It may be something they have to learn. I do think Sandy surprised herself the few times she has barked. Almost like she didn't know she could.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Max is an only. He started barking early on. I called my husband to come home the first time I heard the "big boy bark" because I thought there must be an axe murderer outside! (It was deer.)

I don't know where he learned it, or if it's just natural, but he sure does it well!


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Cody never barks. He's an only dog. He's "huffed" a couple times to let me know UPS is here. He does do a high yippy bark thing out of excitement for a minute when his Doggie Grams and Gramps come over. 

The Golden across the the street barks up a storm all the time. She's an only dog.

I'm glad Cody doesn't bark. 
Connie and Cody


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookie will bark at deer if they dare come into her yard. Also, if our neighbor's dog gives his warning bark and we are outside, Cookie will run to the edge of our yard next to our other neighbor's house and bark to their dog, who in turn starts barking. It doesn't happen often, but it is funny to hear them communicating.

Other than that, she will only bark when someone leaves an open bag of chips on the counter. She's petite, so her bark scares neither deer nor potato chip bags.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Remy only barks at trucks and when I'm driving. He will typically stop barking at the trucks if I tell him to - but I have yet to find out how to get him to shut up when riding in the car. 

It drives me mad as it is very loud in a small space!!! I know it's a topic for a different thread, but any and all suggestions on how to get him to stop would be appreciated.


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

If squirrels didn't exist, Poppy would never bark, but since they do and because we go into the woods everyday, she barks a few times a year.

For a long time when she was a puppy I wondered if something was wrong with her vocal cords since she never barked. Then she started barking at squirrels occasionaly. 

It took me a long time to stop panicking when she barked in the woods. I used to think "coyotes!!" because we have lots of them around here, but now I think "just a poor little squirrel". 

I love that she so rarely barks. Barks are so loud, they always frighten me


----------



## Teebomus (Jun 3, 2012)

One of mine all the time. We live in the country so lots of squirrels, rabbits, deer, etc. Tiger will bark her head off at every leaf that moves while Blondie will look at her like "What's the big deal?" But when you live in the country one reason most people have a dog to let them know someone is near.


----------



## DiLlIgAf5353 (Dec 18, 2012)

Roran almost never barks except when he is on the lead outside and can't get to the. Neighbors dogs, or those pesky chipmunks, but if I'm home he gets to run free, my wife has to put him on the lead as he just won't listen to her or her mother enough.


----------



## Ptvamos (May 9, 2012)

Ella barks at every thing and every one she sees. She loves to bark in the middle of training class to demonstrate her excitement. Would love to curb this habit. I am open to suggestions


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

My Sheldon is 4 months old. You may want to read my post barking at the table.
He's not a frequent barker but he does bark when he wants something. 
I had three other golden girls who would only bark when someone was at the door or
they heard an unusual sound. I guess each pup is different.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Casper barked today and it was hilarious. He rarely barks. We had a 10-week-old husky puppy over for a playdate. My husband and the husky pup were trading woofs. Cute little husky puppy woofs. Then all of a sudden Casper just lets out a huge, loud, deep-chested bark. We all cracked up.

Learned or genetic? I've lived with two collie, two goldens, and a hound. Based on my experience, collies bark and goldens don't. Hounds are in a completely different category.  When your 70-pound hound barks, there's a clear message there. The husky pup was very talkative. She barked, woofed, whined, growled, and cried. Very expressive.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I posted at the beginning of this post that Tayla didn't bark much, but recently she has started barking when the doorbell rings or she sees something out front or hears something unusual. She will bark if someone comes in she isnt expecting. I only let her do it a couple times before we do quiet. She is almost 14 months and has a menacing bark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Billabong (Jan 1, 2013)

I seem to remember reading somewhere when researching about the breed before Billy came home, that not barking is a desired character trait from their original hunting background. 

Something along the lines of needing a quiet and relaxed dog around shooting hides that would spring into action when called upon (just because I read it on the internet, it doesn't make it necessarily true though I suppose!)

Billy barks at unattended balloons!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Tayla's Mom said:


> I posted at the beginning of this post that Tayla didn't bark much, but recently she has started barking when the doorbell rings or she sees something out front or hears something unusual. She will bark if someone comes in she isnt expecting. I only let her do it a couple times before we do quiet. She is almost 14 months and has a menacing bark.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Yes, Renny has started barking more than usual, too. Mostly it's when we're in the backyard and he sees someone walk by. It's an excited, "I see you/This is my home" bark.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia doesn't bark alot but will when she is in the yard and there is wildlife around or she spots something unusual. In the house she will never bark when the doorbell rings but will if she spots someone through the window walking by. She has never been a big time barker. Just when she wants to alert us about something.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Somehow, my 'quick' reply has turned into a long long posting.... my own version of barking. (and yes, I am guilty of projecting human characteristics on my dogs)


Miss Opus, our previous golden, only barked when she had something really important to tell us... And, when Opus barked we listened because she only barked about 5 times a year.

5 short stories about Opus come to mind:

1 - When I met Jeff, he and Opus were roommates. We had been dating about a month and this was the first time that I had heard Opus bark.
One spring evening we were out walking and came to a childrens playground. When we started to play on the swings Opus began barking at us. 
"Bark, bark, bark, bark! Stop it! What are you doing zipping through the air!? You've never done this before. This is dangerous. Stop it right now."
Opus settled down as soon as we stopped flying about.

2 - Jeff was Opus' main man. She rarely let him out of her sight. Jeff had to go out of town for 10 days. When he returned, in typical golden style, she was overjoyed. She wiggled and wagged. But then Opus ran to the toy basket and picked out a favorite plush toy, ran back to Jeff, threw it at his feet and let out a single husky WOOF and then a deep sigh. As though she were saying.. "Where have you been. I thought you were never coming back. I have been so worried about you. Don't ever do that again. I'm so relieved that you are back.

3 - Late one evening while camping in Michigan on the upper peninsula we were in the tent playing scrabble. Suddenly Opus stood, looked around, walked over to the game board, put her head close to ours and softly barked. 
We looked at each other and knew something had to be amiss. When Jeff went outside to check out the campsite he discovered a racoon trying to drag a 20 pound container of dogfood into the woods. 

4 - Although Opus never said much when she was awake, she often talked in her sleep. It was an ongoing conversation of soft woofs and barks... who know, maybe she was dreaming that she was the biggest meanest dog around. And once in a great while she would bark loud enough to startle herself awake. And she would then look around as if to say "What was that? Did you hear it too?"

5 - For almost 3 years we lived on a boat. Because she rarely ever barked, almost a month passed before our neighbors realized that we had a dog living onboard with us. 


We are not so lucky with the current three. Tasha was not as quiet as Opus... but she didn't bark at every little thing. When we added Bob to the family things were still okay. But when Casey came back to live with us, the barking began. And now. several times a day all three dogs find something to bark about. And once one starts, the other two join the barkathon. 

And what do they bark about/ and what sort of bark: 
The squirrel that shortcuts across the pool enclosure / an excited there it is sort of bark.
The buzzards that like to roost on top of a 50' tall dead pine tree in our backyard / a warning a get out of our yard bark. 
When someone knocks at the door, when they hear Jeff's truck pull in the driveway, when I return home from work / an announcement to everyone that he/she is home and the family is reunited.
When a neighbor dog walks past our driveway / hey, I see you, this is my yard.
Sounds (doorbell, other barking dogs, sounds that we don't hear) / I know you're there. 
And when they really need to go outside for a bathroom break they walk up to me and woof softly.

Okay... every time I try to edit and shorten this posting I seem to add a little more. Will stop here.

Woof!


----------



## Guybrush (Apr 17, 2012)

Guybrush has barked about 5 times since we got him more than a year ago.

He barks at our neighbour across the road and at one of my parents neighbours. Both older gents.

and the only other time he has barked has been in his sleep. He woke himself up last time he sleep barked.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy can be a pretty vocal guy but he does live with 3 Yorkies so compared to them he is the quiet guy.

Buddy is a big whiny barker especially when he sees other dogs and wants to play. He does "quiet" well though I can't complain too much.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker and Tonka*

Tucker and Tonka bark like crazy when someone walks by our bay window.
I'm glad they do though-they are good watch dogs-they might lick someone to death if they broke in, though!!


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Ollie doesn't bark much, usually only when he's hungry and knows I'm getting his breakfast/dinner ready 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

Buddy barks at the fence if someone's on the other side or if Hiro starts barking. Hiro always starts it! 

Otherwise, he'll grunt in play and he whines, but he's not very vocal.


----------



## Autumn2011 (Dec 28, 2012)

So far, Dug barks when he is excited during play, or when he wants something, like a toy that's inside his play pen when he's on the other side, or when he wants to go downstairs.....he's currently too little to make it down on his own. I would think it's very unusual to have a dog who barked so little, but I suppose it could be seen as a perk.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Rocket is a moderate barker. He barks when he is outside and wants in. He barks if he gets really, really riled up (i.e. the kids are running around the house screaming and yelling). 

And, rarely, he will switch to his "big boy bark". That is the one that makes me sit up and pay attention, and fast. A couple weeks ago, he was outside before it was light out when all of a sudden he let loose with a deep, growly "back off" kind of bark and was running from the fence that faces the street to the back door where I was. I let him in and he kept up the same bark running toward the front windows and door. I locked up all the doors real fast, let me tell you! He very clearly had seen or heard something that didn't belong on our street.

But overall, I can leave him out in the back yard and he will rarely bark. Even when he plays with other dogs, it's more of a silent wrestling match. 

It's a refreshing change from our collie who could never be left outside alone because he would bark incessantly. To the point that the neighbors complained.

I love that Rocket will notify us clearly when something isn't right, and keep quiet the rest of the time.


----------



## Barkley's Dad (Jan 3, 2013)

Barkley too has only barked a couple of times in his life I think. 

He did growl under his breathe at me recently because I didn't put his window down fast enough in the car. It was priceless to see and hear.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Tuco barks when he's in a very heated playfight and we have trained him to bark when he needs to go to the washroom outside, he also barks for attention occasionally but we are trying the stop that . I wouldn't worry though, my old golden almost never barked only when he got very exited


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladyofherbs (Dec 30, 2012)

Gabby barks when the doorbell rings, the garage door goes up/down. She has never barlked outdoors. That was the role of my last rottie Isis.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Brew has just started barking when he's in the back yard, but it's because we just got new neighbors next door and they have a couple kids who like to play in their back yard, the people that used to live there were older and never outside, so kids back there are new to Brew, so he barks at them. Other then that he only barks at scary garbage cans sitting curbside in the evening LOL. Oh, and at night when I'm walking him he will also bark at people, but that's because it's dark and he can only see a figure moving and he'll only let out a warning wooof, it's enough to usually send the person walking across the street, and I'm fine with that. He keeps me safe!

On our trail hikes he never barks, if he hears something he just freezes and stares, using his eyes and nose to try to figure it out.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I never heard Bear bark until she was 6 months old! Kenzie on the other hand is a barker. She does bark at the doorbell, but by far I'm the main think she barks at. If I'm not doing something she wants me to she will bark at me. Kenzie seems to be most bothered when I'm on the phone, my guess is because I'm not paying attention to her. Bear was the exact same way, the minute I get on the phone she would start doing things that required my attention and bark at me if I didn't pay attention to her.


----------



## MyLady Heidi (Jan 16, 2013)

I have two sisters and they both like to bark. Our old dog never barked unless it was something really bad but he was a very big dog, 130lb half husky half collie mix.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Bentley never or rare bark. I missed out the barking part as a dog owner.


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

She will bark when trying to play with the cats sometimes. Or she likes to play with the door stops. She'll fling them and bark at the sound. Its so cute. I think those are the only things she has barked about.


----------



## Newman'sKeeper (Feb 10, 2013)

My pup seems to have just found his voice. He's so easy going, but in the last 12 hours or so it's like someone lit a fire under his little butt lol 
He's been barking like crazy at the cat, for me to get up this morning, to let me know he thought it was time for breakfast (5am? Not a chance, buddy)...


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Pinja didn't bark until Bevan joined our family ... she never barked when the door bell rang - now I have 2 big dogs running for the door barking like crazy... I guess, nobody would ever be able to steal me


----------

